#ubuntu-charlas 2010-12-07
<anaa> hola
<anaa> alguien puede ayudarme cn un problema de la temrinal
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-12-08
<snugui> hola soy nueva en ubuntu
<snugui> como puedo actualizar mi ubuntu en kaso de k salgan algunas mejoras¿
